# Tri Blend burning when trying to do thermoflex



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi,
So I was trying to do some bella and canvas tri blend (awesome quality and softness) using thermoflex plus but the seems tend to burn with they get under my press! So I decided to use a mouse pad with and lower pressure and temp to 320 despite thermoflex should be around 330-335 and still burn. The pressure was still pretty low and I get that shiny box around where the mouse pad was. Is there any solution to this? SHould not be using a squeshy mouse pad but instead something hard? I have a dk20s which seems to cause burns when the distribution of heat is focused on smaller areas , such as the mouse pad or trying to do sleeves. I tried to use vapor foam kit doing my website on the sleeves and those burned too despite thats super soft...

Temp is 320-330ish after checking with guage but if I go any lower thermoflex longevity might be compremised.

Maybe try a lower temp vinyl? any suggestions?


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Try applying at 305 for 20sec. I use thermo film from stahls which has the same temp suggestion as thermoflex. Try tacking it for 5 sec and see if the carrier will release. Cover with coversheet and finish time cycle. It works for me to reduce our eLiminate scorching.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> Try applying at 305 for 20sec. I use thermo film from stahls which has the same temp suggestion as thermoflex. Try tacking it for 5 sec and see if the carrier will release. Cover with coversheet and finish time cycle. It works for me to reduce our eLiminate scorching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


So you have tried tri blends and noticed they burn easy too? When I do sleeves even for 50 50 I notice that the sleeves burn when I do them since I have to put them on the mouse pad .

Would you say pressure is more forgiving for vinyl or temperature?


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

bradyboyy88 said:


> So you have tried tri blends and noticed they burn easy too? When I do sleeves even for 50 50 I notice that the sleeves burn when I do them since I have to put them on the mouse pad .
> 
> Would you say pressure is more forgiving for vinyl or temperature?


I press my vinyl on 7 out of 9 pressure with my fusion. Are you using a cover sheet? Heat is the biggest culprit for scorching. I like easyweed as it applies at 305.


Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> I press my vinyl on 7 out of 9 pressure with my fusion. Are you using a cover sheet? Heat is the biggest culprit for scorching. I like easyweed as it applies at 305.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


Yea I use teflon. Do you worry about seems at all or do you use a mouse pad or soemthing to raise it? Also, how do you do sleeves ?

Thanks for the help. I will try lowering the temp 20 degrees or so.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Be careful putting a teflon sheet on top.....It can lower the temperature enough that the adhesive does not melt and/or set properly....

You might want to try something like Spectra Flex which applies at 305....


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Be careful putting a teflon sheet on top.....It can lower the temperature enough that the adhesive does not melt and/or set properly....
> 
> You might want to try something like Spectra Flex which applies at 305....


After weeks of review , thermoflex plus was honestly the ONLY vinyl which seemed to never have anything bad to say about it. Seemed to always be the safe choice hence the reason I chose it. I have heard mix reviews about spectra flex and easyweed so its hard to know which to choice.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

And I never took to it and now I use nothing but Siser & Imprintables materials.....ThermoFlex Plus has a higher heat and longer application time than Siser or Imprintables, therefore, you get problems like you are having....


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

royster13 said:


> And I never took to it and now I use nothing but Siser & Imprintables materials.....ThermoFlex Plus has a higher heat and longer application time than Siser or Imprintables, therefore, you get problems like you are having....


Lol your probably right. I always just assumed the longer dwell and temperature meant it was getting into the fabric better thus last longer. Maybe siser just has smarter engineers ! Il give it a try.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

royster13 said:


> And I never took to it and now I use nothing but Siser & Imprintables materials.....ThermoFlex Plus has a higher heat and longer application time than Siser or Imprintables, therefore, you get problems like you are having....



Have you thought about stahls premium plus ? It says it applies as low as 280?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Lol your probably right. I always just assumed the longer dwell and temperature meant it was getting into the fabric better thus last longer. Maybe siser just has smarter engineers ! Il give it a try.


IMO if you get it too far in the fabric it does not leave enough on the surface for the material to stay stuck....I always press at the lowest temperature and time....I have never had any significant issues....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Have you thought about stahls premium plus ? It says it applies as low as 280?


As I recall (a bit foggy) this material was hard to weed because the backing was fairly light on the adhesive....So I did not get very far with it....

But if you are doing a less detailed design (not too fine) on sensitive material it might be an option...


----------



## kokgi (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, stahls premium plus is good product. I use it. It has very less adhesive to stick.So it works best for big designs or big numbers and letters.( not detail ) It has very soft feel. and looks great.Use 320.and about 10 seconds. pree heat garment. peel immediately.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

kokgi said:


> Yes, stahls premium plus is good product. I use it. It has very less adhesive to stick.So it works best for big designs or big numbers and letters.( not detail ) It has very soft feel. and looks great.Use 320.and about 10 seconds. pree heat garment. peel immediately.


Yea I am trying to get my temps lower but thats good to know. Thanks


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

bradyboyy88 said:


> After weeks of review , thermoflex plus was honestly the ONLY vinyl which seemed to *never have anything bad to say about it.*


Until now! 

It's best to try a few different materials and decide for yourself what is best. As stated previously, the lower temp materials will help you avoid the press marks you're seeing.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

ayukish said:


> Until now!
> 
> It's best to try a few different materials and decide for yourself what is best. As stated previously, the lower temp materials will help you avoid the press marks you're seeing.


Yea, I have some premium plus, thermo film, and fashion film sitting around to try and maybe they will turn out great. But I definately am going to give siser and the spectra flex a try. Just curious tho, I read that spectra eco film and siser easy weed are acftually the same vinyl just sold under different names. Is that true?


----------

